# HELP!! Vehicle Registration.



## Ryan Schoonover (Jul 21, 2015)

I have tried numerous times on uploading my vehicle registration. I either get wrong document or date has expired. The problem with that is the registration paper is the exact type of paper my friend referred me. I got my new registration 1 month ago and the expiration date shows 6/2016. I also get the same message when I photo my insurance info. All my stuff is valid. Is there someone I could talk to? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilylake (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe try https://help.uber.com/


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

If you have a local office like we do here in San Francisco, just come there & one of the support team will do it for you with their iPad.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I had issues with the reg as well. First I got a text saying my reg is coming due in a month. So I renew reg, and photo/upload 2 weeks later. Then I get another text from Uber saying my account is deactivated due to my NEW reg "Not yet effective" since the START date of my re-newed reg is 8 days away. WTF?! RE-upload my old reg since I still have 8 days remaining until it expires, and again get another notice text that I'm deactivated because "Vehicle Reg (Expired or Expiring)" AGAIN! WTFF?! Emailed partner support, and they say re-upload the new reg again and reply back. Did that, and 6 hours later was re-activated. Basically lost a whole day with this fiasco. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Schoonover (Jul 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there is an office in or around Memphis TN? If not, is there a number where I can talk to your local office?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Emailing to your local partner support office or [email protected] and attaching your documents should get someone else to upload them for you. I have had issues from time to time as well.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

At .70¢ base fare, $1.00 per mile, and .15¢ per minute... GROSS; this is your sign.
Run, Forest, run!


----------

